# Balms



## Jill666 (Jan 2, 2003)

Wondering what others use for bruises/contusions that really hurt -especially on the forearms & shins. 

Personally I use Sen Jow which supposedly is similar to Tiger Balm (which I have not used). Can't read the ingredients as they are written in a Germanic language. All I know is it works wonderfully to soothe the area, and bruises absorb very quickly 1-2 days at most. Of course, it smells god-awful.:nuke:


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 2, 2003)

I use various liniments, soaks, and poultices depending on the nature of the injury.  Most of these I learned from my teacher, who is also an acupuncturist and herbalist.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## yin_yang75 (Jan 11, 2003)

We talked about this one this thread http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3019

Hope it helps.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 11, 2003)

Thought I'd add my 3 cents about the thread you referenced - but keep it here on this one.   

There are two types of Tiger Balm - Red and White.  The main ingredients are menthol and camphor.  It is a warming, thick ointment used to treat muscle aches and to disperse cold.  Red Tiger Balm is stronger and more warming.  It's not to good for the for eyes or genitals, etc. - yours or anyone else's.  (Hey, there may be one person on this forum who doesn't know, and if I can save just one person...)  Anyway, wash your hands well after you use it.   Tiger Balm is useful for massage and guasha, but generally for chronic muscle aches that feel worse in cold weather.  A lot of people use it to help them warm up before stretching or working out.  There are better remedies for acute, recent injuries - Tiger Balm is too warming.  

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

